# Electronics Help



## Mik660 (May 3, 2004)

I have a 1990 Nissan Stanza xe. I have two questions. One -- Where is the ecu located on my car. Two -- where would i begin if i wanted to install a tach. Any help would be great.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

To install the tach, it has four wires. One will be connected to a positive 12volt source, one is a negative ground, one is an ignition wire, and the other you tap into the blue wire off the distributor which gives you the actual tach reading when it revs.

I forget where the ECU is on the Stanza but I believe it is behind the center console where the radio resides but I have to go home and look to be sure cause it has been a while since I have messed with the Stanza.


----------

